# Advice from those you have moved to a Greek Island



## Lindsaysb (Nov 29, 2016)

Yassas and Hello to all, 

I've spend quite some time reading through the posts on this forum - and its proving to be a great source of advice for us. We are in the process of planning the start of our Greek adventure - my husband and i have considered our love for this country and can no longer think of a viable excuse not to try living out there! We are starting off with 6 months in late March 2017. It all very daunting as we sort out UK ties / house/ jobs and start considering what the future might hold. We are learning Greek and seeing this as a challenge that won't be as simple as it seems. 

The biggest hurdle I am encountering so far is trying to source a rental for 6 months - as yet we don't know how permanent the move will be and want to find an island that suits our needs before anything more long-term. Ideally it needs to be a walkers paradise - back to nature - but not too touristy - and has culture and tradition, as well as facilities and village life. We love Syros / Andros / Tilos/ Halki. So are starting our search on Syros - I've made contact with a few people and am sensing there isn't a great market for shorter rentals. But it could be that once we get out there it may become easier to ask around. 

Does anyone have any good advice for this aspect or know of any resources to get in touch with? (I'm constantly checking homegreekhome/longtermlettings/XE/spitagatos for rentals - but not much!)

Has anyone else on here secured a 6 month rental and have any wisdom to share? Average utility bills for 2 adults / wifi set up etc. 

Also, with the new “Registration Certificate” (Veveosi Engrafis) it looks like we will be required to register after we have spent 3 months in Greece - has anyone done this and any advice about whether its required for a limited time like 6 months? 

Looking forward to hearing from those of you who made the leap and are now living in Greece.


----------



## Heapster (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Lindsay.
We're moving to Gennadi in Rhodes in April also for six months following my retirement.
We've been very lucky to find a house through my cousin who has lived in Rhodes for years (we're actually going to be next door neighbours!). After we found our house we were told of a couple of others and definitely the best way of finding somewhere is by asking round whilst you're there. I'm budgeting about £150 a month for bills which I will adjust when I'm there either way (the rent is separate). We found that trying to rent in one of the more touristy areas was tricky as owners make more money through short term lets. 
Almost by accident I've managed to get a job working for a major tour operator whilst I'm there as a resort rep which will be a totally different experience for me. 
In the New Year we going to start our preparation properly and we're both really excited.

let me know how you get on

MH


----------



## Ruby123 (Jan 16, 2017)

I would choose a short term rental in the island of your choice and then once you arrive start asking around for houses available. Why? A lot of Greek transactions are still done locally and by word of mouth so you are more likely to find a better property this way than looking online. 
Plus when you are there you can visit the property and the village before you commit. 

Yes in a touristy area you are unlikely to find a property as they can make more money from the holiday rentals. Where I am based the ex-pats UK, Dutch etc both families and couples young and retired rarely live in the busy tourist resorts, preferring the villages outside, where you can get more house for your money and generally.. in the winter it is warmer and summer cooler as you are away from the heat of the immediate coast.


----------

